# Chuck Lidell Vs. Stephen Thompson



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

Round 2, Match 1 of the MT MMA Tournament.

If anyone is confused about the way it works, here is the link explaining the boxing tournament, the rules are the same just a different sport.

Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket

This is the bracket listing, for anyone curious MartialTalk MMA Tournament - Challonge

The match is Chuck Lidell Vs. Stephen Thompson
Have your say: Chuck Lidell Vs. Stephen Thompson


----------



## Reedone816 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thompson for his in and out range.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 6, 2018)

I have a feeling Liddell will win based on nostalgia but I think Thompson is way better. Chuck was very tough and very strong but his fundamental skills were pretty weak. He got out boxed by randy couture in all the fights chuck just won based on power, same with Tito. Once his chin went his weaknesses in his defence got exposed badly


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 7, 2018)

Thompson


----------



## Steve (Apr 7, 2018)

Iceman because I like his hair.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 12, 2018)

Thompson wins 5-3!


----------

